# 7 mm Roller Bands



## wcspinner (Jan 3, 2010)

After several years of digging around the internet and asking a lot of questions I finally found a band manufacturer who can make a 7 mm plastic coated personalized roller band. Most roller clubs carry a 8 mm plastic coated band which is meant for Racing Homers. Due to the large size many roller fliers, or those who keep smaller breeds, report that these large, bulky 8 mm bands are easily removed from adult pigeons and in some cases come off during flight. The band I am offering has a 7 mm hole and the height is just under 5 mm. These bands have a white inner sleeve which makes the color of the band as well as the letters and numbering really stand out. 

Check out my web site if you are interested, the band information is toward the bottom on the left. 

Email me if you have any questions. [email protected] 

www.rickmeerollers.com


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

What a fantastic and innovative idea!! They look terrific!!


----------

